# Proviron, all you need to know!



## HFO3 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mesterolone is an orally active, 1-methylated DHT. Like Masteron, but then actually delivered in an oral fashion. DHT is the conversion product of testosterone at the 5-alpha-reductase enzyme, the result being a hormone that is 3 to 4 times as androgenic and is structurally incapable of forming estrogen. One would imagine then that mesterolone would be a perfect drug to enhance strength and add small but completely lean gains to the frame. Unfortunately there is a control mechanism for DHT in the human body. When levels get too high, the 3alpha hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase enzyme converts it to a mostly inactive compound known as 3-alpha (5-alpha-androstan-3alpha,17beta-diol), a prohormone if you will. It can equally convert back to DHT by way of the same enzyme when low levels of DHT are detected. But it means that unless one uses ridiculously high amounts, most of what is administered is quite useless at the height of the androgen receptor in muscle tissue and thus mesterolone is not particularly suited, if at all, to promote muscle hypertrophy. 

Proviron has four distinct uses in the world of bodybuilding. The first being the result of its structure. It is 5-alpha reduced and not capable of forming estrogen, yet it nonetheless has a much higher affinity for the aromatase enzyme (which converts testosterone to estrogen) than testosterone does. That means in administering it with testosterone or another aromatizable compound, it prevents estrogen build-up because it binds to the aromatase enzyme very strongly, thereby preventing these steroids from interacting with it and forming estrogen. So Mesterolone use has the extreme benefit of reducing estrogenic side-effects and water retention noted with other steroids, and as such still help to provide mostly lean gains. Its also been suggested that it may actually downgrade the actual estrogen receptor making it doubly effective at reducing circulating estrogen levels. 

The second use is in enhancing the potency of testosterone. Testosterone in the body at normal physiological levels is mostly inactive. As much as 97 or 98 percent of testosterone in that amount is bound to sex hormone binding globulin (SHBG) and albumin, two proteins. In such a form testosterone is mostly inactive. But as with the aromatase enzyme, DHT has a higher affinity for these proteins than testosterone does, so when administered simultaneously the mesterolone will attach to the SHBG and albumin, leaving larger amounts of free testosterone to mediate anabolic activities such as protein synthesis. Another way in which it helps to increase gains. Its also another part of the equation that makes it ineffective on its own, as binding to these proteins too, would render it a non-issue at the androgen receptor. 

Thirdly, mesterolone is added in pre-contest phases to increase a distinct hardness and muscle density. Probably due to its reduction in circulating estrogen, perhaps due to the downregulating of the estrogen receptor in muscle tissue, it decreases the total water build-up of the body giving its user a much leaner look, and a visual effect of possessing "harder" muscles with more cuts and striations. Proviron is often used as a last-minute secret by a lot of bodybuilders and both actors and models have used it time and again to deliver top shape day in day out, when needed. Like the other methylated DHT compound, drostanolone, mesterolone is particularly potent in achieving this feat. 

Lastly Proviron is used during a cycle of certain hormones such as nandrolone, with a distinct lack of androgenic nature, or perhaps 5-alpha reduced hormones that don't have the same affinities as DHT does. Such compounds, thinking of trenbolone, nandrolone and such in particular, have been known to decrease libido. Limiting the athlete to perform sexually being the logical result. DHT plays a key role in this process and is therefore administered in conjunction with such steroids to ease or relieve this annoying side-effect. Proviron is also commonly prescribed by doctors to people with low levels of testosterone, or patients with chronic impotence. Its not perceived as a powerful anabolic, but it gets the job done equally well if not better than other anabolic steroids making it a favorite in medical practices due to its lower chance of abuse. 

Mesterolone is generally well liked nonetheless as it delivers very few side-effects in men. In high doses it can cause some virilization symptoms in women. But because of the high level of deactivation and pre-destination in the system (albumin, SHBG, 3bHSD, aromatase) quite a lot of it, if not all simply never reaches the androgen receptor where it would cause anabolic effects, but also side-effects. So its relatively safe. Doses between 25 and 250 mg per day are used with no adverse effects. 50 mg per day is usually sufficient to be effective in each of the four cases we mentioned up above, so going higher really isn't necessary. Unlike what some suggest or believe, 

I will post an abstract to refute these next statements at the bottom of the page 

Its not advised that Proviron be used when not used in conjunction with another steroid, as it too is quite suppressive of natural testosterone, leading to all sorts of future complications upon discontinuation. Ranging from loss of libido or erectile dysfunction all the way up to infertility. One would not be aware of such dangers because Proviron fulfills most of the functions of normal levels of testosterone. 

Stacking and Use: 

Mesterolone is an oral alkylated steroid. If used primarily as an anti-aromatase drug, using it throughout a longer cycle (10-12 weeks) of injectables may elevate liver values a little bit, though much, much less than one would expect with a 17-alpha-alkylated steroid. Eventhough instead of inhibiting gains, mesterolone may actually contribute to gains. So that's a bit of a shame. Its not quite as toxic since its not alkylated in the same fashion, but at the 1 position, which reduces hepatic breakdown, but not like 17-alpha alkylation. The reason for the change of position I assume, is because alkylating at the 17-alpha position has been shown to reduce affinity for sex hormone binding proteins. This would in turn decrease its ability to free testosterone. Nonetheless the delivery rate is quite good. Its taken daily in 50-100 mg doses. 

The best thing to stack it with is testosterone of course. Its most easily bound to SHBG and albumin, and deactivated for up to 98%. Since the DHT can compete for these structures with higher affinity it would naturally lead to a higher yield of whatever testosterone product you stacked it with. Since DHT levels are notably higher now there is also more stimulation of the androgen receptor causing more strength gains, and because of its affinity for aromatase the overall estrogen level decreases as well. This has as a result that gains are leaner, and once again the overall testosterone yield is increased as less I converted at the aromatase enzyme. 

It's of course used in other stacks with products such as methandrostenolone, boldenone and nandrolone to reduce estrogenic activity and increase muscle hardness. The addition of proviron makes boldenone a dead lock for a cutting stack and for some may even make it possible to use nandrolone while cutting, although the use of Winstrol or a receptor antagonist in conjunction is wishful as well. The benefit of adding it to a nandrolone stack is that it may also help you reduce the decrease in libido suffered from nandrolone, since the latter is mostly deactivated by 5-alpha reductase, an enzyme that makes other hormones more androgenic. 

Proviron is an anti-aromatase, so obviously anti-estrogens would be futile and redundant. Blood pressure medication for those prone to hypertension may be wise, as this DHT can increase the blood pressure.


*Abstract refuting that Proviron is not highly suppressive *

Here is the study I was referring to. Only 85 men out of 250 showed any suppression. Proviron did not shut down the HPTA in any of the subjects and that was at 150mg for 1 year. I would say its pretty safe and has very little effect on one's HPTA 

This study shows no effect on normal LH and FSH with 100-150mg/ d mesterolone, and decrease of FSH/LH that were elevated. 
Proviron doesn't substitute clomid as hpta therapy, but doesn't get in the way, either. 
The effect of mesterolone on sperm count, on serum follicle stimulating hormone, luteinizing hormone, plasma testosterone and outcome in idiopathic oligospermic men. 

Varma TR, Patel RH. 

Department of Obstetrics & Gynaecology, St. George's Hospital Medical School London, U.K. 

Two hundred fifty subfertile men with idiopathic oligospermia (count less than 20 million/ml) were treated with mesterolone (100-150 mg/day) for 12 months. Seminal analysis were assayed 3 times and serum follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) luteinizing hormone (LH) and plasma testosterone were assayed once before treatment and repeated at 3, 6, 9 and 12 months after the initiation of treatment. One hundred ten patients (44%) had normal serum FSH, LH and plasma testosterone, 85 patients (34%) had low serum FSH, LH and low plasma testosterone. One hundred seventy-five patients (70%) had moderate oligospermia (count 5 to less than 20 million/ml) and 75 patients (30%) had severe oligospermia (count less than 5 million/ml). Seventy-five moderately oligospermic patients showed significant improvement in the sperm density, total sperm count and motility following mesterolone therapy whereas only 12% showed improvement in the severe oligospermic group. Mesterolone had no depressing effect on low or normal serum FSH and LH levels but had depressing effect on 25% if the levels were elevated. There was no significant adverse effect on testosterone levels or on liver function. One hundred fifteen (46%) pregnancies resulted following the treatment, 9 of 115 (7.8%) aborted and 2 (1.7%) had ectopic pregnancy. Mesterolone was found to be more useful in patients with a sperm count ranging between 5 and 20 million/ml. Those with severe oligospermia (count less than 5 million) do not seem to benefit from this therapy. 

PMID: 2892728 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE] 

One more... 
Effect of non aromatizable androgens on LHRH and TRH responses in primary testicular failure. 

Spitz IM, Margalioth EJ, Yeger Y, Livshin Y, Zylber-Haran E, Shilo S. 

We have assessed the gonadotropin, TSH and PRL responses to the non aromatizable androgens, mesterolone and fluoxymestrone, in 27 patients with primary testicular failure. All patients were given a bolus of LHRH (100 micrograms) and TRH (200 micrograms) at zero time. Nine subjects received a further bolus of TRH at 30 mins. The latter were then given mesterolone 150 mg daily for 6 weeks. The remaining subjects received fluoxymesterone 5 mg daily for 4 weeks and 10 mg daily for 2 weeks. On the last day of the androgen administration, the subjects were re-challenged with LHRH and TRH according to the identical protocol. When compared to controls, the patients had normal circulating levels of testosterone, estradiol, PRL and thyroid hormones. However, basal LH, FSH and TSH levels, as well as gonadotropin responses to LHRH and TSH and PRL responses to TRH, were increased. 



Mesterolone administration produced no changes in steroids, thyroid hormones, gonadotropins nor PRL. 




There was, however, a reduction in the integrated and incremental TSH secretion after TRH. 
Fluoxymesterone administration was accompanied by a reduction in thyroid binding globulin (with associated decreases in T3 and increases in T3 resin uptake). The free T4 index was unaltered, which implies that thyroid function was unchanged. 


*I found this and thought it was very interesting*


----------



## fsoe (Mar 8, 2013)

I absolutely love proviron !!!!


----------



## murf23 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice post bro


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 9, 2013)

great post. i love proviron.


----------



## overburdened (Mar 11, 2013)

Proviron is the shit!!  Great post bro!

One other use for it is to reduce pms and cramping in women... It is prescribed for this use in some countries.  25mg is enough for this purpose.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 12, 2013)

fsoe said:


> I absolutely love proviron !!!!





murf23 said:


> Nice post bro





World-Pharma.org said:


> great post. i love proviron.





overburdened said:


> Proviron is the shit!!  Great post bro!
> 
> One other use for it is to reduce pms and cramping in women... It is prescribed for this use in some countries.  25mg is enough for this purpose.



a lot of seasoned proviron veterans  here, what doses and durations work best for yOu and why?


----------



## fsoe (Mar 12, 2013)

I have used it at 25mg ed and 50mg ed - loved both, but 50mg ed turned me into a sex maniac and I drove my wife crazy - I use it on long tren cycles


----------



## THE-BEAST (Mar 13, 2013)

fsoe said:


> I have used it at 25mg ed and 50mg ed - loved both, but 50mg ed turned me into a sex maniac and I drove my wife crazy - I use it on long tren cycles



I have some extra proviron and wanted to add it to my cycle of 600mg test e 500 eq and 300 deca, 30mg d-bol. would this be beneficial.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 13, 2013)

How does Proviron compare to Masteron(in real life experiences), currently running just over 400mg of Masteron/week along with test and anavar, but will be traveling in a couple weeks so I'm planning on switching over from the masteron prop to about 50mg of proviron ed up until pct.  

It's my first time using both comppounds...I have enough proviron that I could actually run it with the mast or bump it to like 75mg/day while away...and on the beach


----------



## overburdened (Mar 13, 2013)

I feel a lot better on proviron than masteron, but many of its positive effects are similar.  75mg ed should give you a nice extra boost in sex drive(actually a MASSIVE boost), and it should keep your physique hard and vascular while on vacation.



DaBeast25 said:


> How does Proviron compare to Masteron(in real life experiences), currently running just over 400mg of Masteron/week along with test and anavar, but will be traveling in a couple weeks so I'm planning on switching over from the masteron prop to about 50mg of proviron ed up until pct.
> 
> It's my first time using both comppounds...I have enough proviron that I could actually run it with the mast or bump it to like 75mg/day while away...and on the beach


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 13, 2013)

bookmarked!


----------



## fsoe (Mar 13, 2013)

THE-BEAST said:


> I have some extra proviron and wanted to add it to my cycle of 600mg test e 500 eq and 300 deca, 30mg d-bol. would this be beneficial.



I would add it to this run - its helps me alot when run with nandrolone - 25-50mg would be ggod


----------



## fsoe (Mar 13, 2013)

overburdened said:


> I feel a lot better on proviron than masteron, but many of its positive effects are similar.  75mg ed should give you a nice extra boost in sex drive(actually a MASSIVE boost), and it should keep your physique hard and vascular while on vacation.



75mg would turn me into a sex crazy maniac - but yes it is great for muscle hardness


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 14, 2013)

fsoe said:


> 75mg would turn me into a sex crazy maniac - but yes it is great for muscle hardness


*
big big true!*


----------



## XYZ (Mar 14, 2013)

100mg ED last 6 weeks of a cutter.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sounds like a great compound, I hardly ever hear about it, weird? Humh...


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm on 50mg a day right now and loving it!!


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 19, 2013)

What would you compare it to?

I have some, going to use it down the road somewhere


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 20, 2013)

It's hard to compare imo. It makes me a little more hard but also makes me horny as fuck!


----------



## blergs. (Mar 20, 2013)

Test would lower SHBG. many on hrt have very low levels. 
I believe having normal range SHBG is better for growth.
I used to think the same way though.
but  I feel SHBG is needed to warrant some of the aas effects and having it super low or high hurts gains.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 20, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> a lot of seasoned proviron veterans  here, what doses and durations work best for yOu and why?



I like 25-50mg for a boost, but now rather opt for a little mast in cycle over prov.


----------



## TRUE1 (Aug 19, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Mesterolone is an orally active, 1-methylated DHT. Like Masteron, but then actually delivered in an oral fashion. DHT is the conversion product of testosterone at the 5-alpha-reductase enzyme, the result being a hormone that is 3 to 4 times as androgenic and is structurally incapable of forming estrogen. One would imagine then that mesterolone would be a perfect drug to enhance strength and add small but completely lean gains to the frame. Unfortunately there is a control mechanism for DHT in the human body. When levels get too high, the 3alpha hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase enzyme converts it to a mostly inactive compound known as 3-alpha (5-alpha-androstan-3alpha,17beta-diol), a prohormone if you will. It can equally convert back to DHT by way of the same enzyme when low levels of DHT are detected. But it means that unless one uses ridiculously high amounts, most of what is administered is quite useless at the height of the androgen receptor in muscle tissue and thus mesterolone is not particularly suited, if at all, to promote muscle hypertrophy.
> 
> Proviron has four distinct uses in the world of bodybuilding. The first being the result of its structure. It is 5-alpha reduced and not capable of forming estrogen, yet it nonetheless has a much higher affinity for the aromatase enzyme (which converts testosterone to estrogen) than testosterone does. That means in administering it with testosterone or another aromatizable compound, it prevents estrogen build-up because it binds to the aromatase enzyme very strongly, thereby preventing these steroids from interacting with it and forming estrogen. So Mesterolone use has the extreme benefit of reducing estrogenic side-effects and water retention noted with other steroids, and as such still help to provide mostly lean gains. Its also been suggested that it may actually downgrade the actual estrogen receptor making it doubly effective at reducing circulating estrogen levels.
> 
> ...


Hey guy!  Awesome information!!  One question I didn't see in your post....how many weeks can I take Proviron??  I take 25mg ED with Test E 3/4cc (by itself, the Test E at 3/4cc has my Test Level at 1,000) and my muscles are harder and my sex drive got a lot better.  If I took 50mg ED how many weeks can I take it??  I'd like to take it 365 days/ED period,-is this OK?


----------



## TRUE1 (Aug 21, 2013)

How many weeks can a guy take 25-50mg of Proviron??


----------



## poppa_cracker (Aug 21, 2013)

Good read thanks!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 23, 2013)

I use it in EVERY cycle at about 100-125mg ED now....doubles my vascularity as well as my wife's pleasure.  LOVE IT!!!!!!




/V


----------



## HFO3 (Aug 23, 2013)

TRUE1 said:


> How many weeks can a guy take 25-50mg of Proviron??



You can try 50mg per day, but most likely you will adjust that for the desired results. Labs are a key element for cycle length.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 23, 2013)

I know about ten people have asked but nobody really gave a answer.so how long since it is a oral can you run it I would think 8  to 10 weeks safely but idk I have never used it I think I may pick some up. damn post I was not even looking to buy anything else for a while now I must start shopping for who has the best proviron?


----------



## TRUE1 (Aug 23, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> You can try 50mg per day, but most likely you will adjust that for the desired results. Labs are a key element for cycle length.


Thanks!  You've been a HUGE help to MANY of us.  Much appreciated!


----------



## TRUE1 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks guy! for the input/information....


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 23, 2013)

I run it the entire duration of any of my cycles....and I run it at really high doses.  Shit makes you hard as a fuckn rock....and I'm not just talking about your dick.  Vascularity gets compounded when my programs are finished.  My last two cycles I used it at 100-125mg ED.  My end results were fantastic...my veins were like tree trunks, and every muscle in my body was harder than ever before.  Proviron is my new found love....I've used it for many years at 50mg ED, but after I doubled up on my dose....I was really amazed with the results.  I won't run a program without it anymore.  Not to mention PCT was also much easier on me when I ran it at high doses.  Anyone else here try it at 100mg+ ED?  My bloods came back just like every other program I ran before...liver and kidney values were normal.  PROVIRON FOR LIFE!!! 




/V


----------



## TRUE1 (Aug 23, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> You can try 50mg per day, but most likely you will adjust that for the desired results. Labs are a key element for cycle length.


Thank you for your help.  I appreciate it.


----------



## TRUE1 (Aug 24, 2013)

*BULK Proviron* is a GOOD price! 200 tablets at 25mg per tablet...100-days worth at 50mg per day.....at Naps and GMeds.
I got my nerve up and called an old  friend who is an Internal Medicine Dr. up North and he said at 25-50mg a day I  could take Proviron 365 days a year and that it helps with sex drive  and with having better quality erections. He said that Winstrol would help with fat  loss (WITH diet being good of course) and help with strength.  Said they  both would give a "normal" amount of help with SHGB allowing for more  FREE TEST in my body....not over-doing the blocking of Estrogen, etc.
I  need to stay at 50mg Proviron and 40-60mg Winstrol (with Winstrol  limited to 6-week periods).....to avoid liver problems from Winstrol.  So, Proviron 365 days at 25-50mg's ED.  My muscles have gotten  noticeably harder from the Proviron in just 3-4 weeks.  Test Enanthate  is my base ALWAYS.


----------



## TRUE1 (Sep 4, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> I run it the entire duration of any of my cycles....and I run it at really high doses.  Shit makes you hard as a fuckn rock....and I'm not just talking about your dick.  Vascularity gets compounded when my programs are finished.  My last two cycles I used it at 100-125mg ED.  My end results were fantastic...my veins were like tree trunks, and every muscle in my body was harder than ever before.  Proviron is my new found love....I've used it for many years at 50mg ED, but after I doubled up on my dose....I was really amazed with the results.  I won't run a program without it anymore.  Not to mention PCT was also much easier on me when I ran it at high doses.  Anyone else here try it at 100mg+ ED?  My bloods came back just like every other program I ran before...liver and kidney values were normal.  PROVIRON FOR LIFE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME man!  Thanks for the information!  I'm increasing my dose! 50mg's had me harder than before, but I like the kick to the sex drive it gives!


----------



## Patmuscle (Sep 4, 2013)

when to take this stuff? 50 mg al at once? and is it oke to take it with dbol?


----------



## blergs. (Sep 5, 2013)

TRUE1 said:


> How many weeks can a guy take 25-50mg of Proviron??



It is not lover toxic like other methyl ass are. so as long as you want to take it, but i rec getting blood work at least 2 times a year to be safe.
for other liver toxic aas i rec 4-6 weeks.  8 max imo


----------



## TRUE1 (Sep 6, 2013)

blergs. said:


> It is not lover toxic like other methyl ass are. so as long as you want to take it, but i rec getting blood work at least 2 times a year to be safe.
> for other liver toxic aas i rec 4-6 weeks.  8 max imo


Sounds good!  Thanks!


----------

